# Diet for pancreatitis



## Blue Chi

Hi guys. It's been a long time since I've been here. I came back searching for some answers for Gunner. He's 2 years old. His diet has consisted of a variety of foods. Raw, pre made raw, and grain free high protein kibble. Currently he's been on Blue Wilderness, kibble and canned. For several months I'd say. On occasion he'd get some freeze dried Stella and Chewy's (my local pet store started carrying it per my request, YAY). 
11 days ago he started vomiting. Long story short, he has pancreatitis. Struvite crystals were also found in his urine which my vet believes is caused by the Blue dog food. She said she has seen a correlation between it and crystals. I'm having to give "camel humps" under the skin for hydration over the weekend and some type of medicine via injection. It's been a rough weekend. 
The vet also put him on Hills I/d. Which I'm fine with for now until he's well. But I do wish to change his food permanently. Since all this I've done a more thorough research of Blue and decided I def want to get all my pets off of it. 
What I need help deciding is what to put Gunner on bc of this pancreatitis. I need something that's low fat but still good quality. That seems hard to find!! My favorites, zp and S&C, has a very high fat content. So I'm just unsure where to go from here.


----------



## susan davis

I wonder if you google pancreatitis diet for dogs, what would come up? I'm sure that some of the people here can help too.


----------



## Tabcat73

My vader is on hills i/d as well but for liver issues. I don't like the food either but for now its what he needs. I am still researching all these special diets. Its really a lot to wrap your head around. Sorry your dog isn't well either  its so frustrating and stressful. Good luck in your research as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Chi

I've googled like crazy. But no foods have really been suggested other than rice, boiled chicken, and hills. Which I'm doing NOW but I'm thinking long term. At least the next few months when he's up for "real" food


----------



## Wicked Pixie

I know people who feed raw to dogs with pancreatic problems, they just base the diet around lower fat meats. I will see if I can find out more.


----------



## lulu'smom

Look into Sojos. It is a dehydrated raw that has 26% protein and 8% fat. My Lulu had liver issues a while back, so I was a little afraid for her to be on a total ZP diet. She gets ZP for her AM meal and Sojos for her PM meal. I don't know so much about it being the only food you feed, but as one meal a day it should work really well for you.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Ok, the consensus within the raw feeding group I'm in is just feed a regular prey model raw diet, but avoid fatty meats. Also feeding pigs pancreas (called sweetbreads here in the UK)
makes up for shortfall in pancreatic enzymes.
Useful article on the natural approach to treating pancreatitis
Pancreatitis in Dogs - Treatment and Prevention - Natural approach Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


----------



## Blue Chi

Reading link now. Thanks


----------



## Blue Chi

Well now my poor boy is back at the vet for at tonight.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Oh no! What happened?


----------



## Blue Chi

Ok!! What a whirlwind of a day. Brought him back to vet this morning cuz he just isn't getting better. He refused food again this morning making a total of 48 hours since his last meal. It just upset me so bad. Plus he was so weak. He's been sick two weeks and we've been treating the pancreatitis since last week. I just felt like there was nothing more I could for him at home. Thank goodness I brought him in today cuz I had considered waiting it out til tmrrw. She put him on IV, gave him barium, done x rays. A blockage was suspected. I gave the vet the ok to do an exploratory surgery. She found a whole cooked potato!!!! About quarter size. She said it passed through the stomach and lodged in the small intestine right at the pancreas. Hence the pancreatitis. So good news is we are dealing with a form of pancreatitis that should completely heal. Good news is we figured out the problem. I don't think he would have made it much longer. So glad I didn't wait til tmrrw. Bad news is he's not completely out of the woods yet. He's staying at hospital until he's eating and has a bowel movement. Of course there's also risk of infection. Dr did sound hopeful for a full recovery though. Hopefully bringing him home in 2 days.


----------



## Kelliope

Omg!!!! Just read this! How scary!!! Sending all our healing energy and prayers your way!!!


----------



## Tabcat73

Wow what a journey I'm glad they figured it out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear

Oh my gosh, that must have been very scary for you. I'm so glad to hear that he's going to get better soon though!


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Thank goodness they found out what it was, you must be so relieved. I'm sure he will make a full recovery now. Kisses to Gunner xxx


----------



## Huly

WOW!

Glad he is ok! Praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Brodysmom

oh wow!! He swallowed a whole cooked potato?! OMG! I am so GLAD that you followed up and didn't just wait it out. I'm sure that could have been fatal in short order. Wow.


----------



## Blue Chi

Yes! My oldest daughter caught him choking on it (my 3 yr old has thrown it in the floor) and ran him to me. By the time she got him to me he was fine. It had gone on down and he was breathing fine. I never even considered that it wouldn't digest. It was cooked!! But no. The vet removed it completely in tact. Exactly the same 2 weeks later.


----------



## Blue Chi

My lil friend got to come home today. Dr said she knew he was feeling better when he started snapping at the staff again. His normal behavior. He's a world different than the last time I saw him. He's eating although he's really not happy about the hills id. At all. Still waiting on a poop.


----------

